# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ایجاد یک sipserver  در دلفی

## engsahar

asterisk manager interface در دلفی چجوری هست ؟
چجوری میشه به سرور وصل شد و شماره تماس ورودی رو گرفت؟

----------


## Mask

برای ارتباط با دستگاههای voip 2 روش دارید.
اگر از پورت usb استفاده میکنند. میتونید از کامپوننت nrcom و TApi استفاده کنید.
اگر پورت شبکه میخورند میتونید از ssh و کامپوننتهای Indy استفاده کنید.

----------

